# Should I take Astronomy as a high school course?



## Link5084 (Dec 26, 2009)

If it helps, this is what the description of the Astronomy course is in my Curriculum Guide

Astronomy presents a study of both the solar and stellar systems. Topics studied include examination of the properties of the planets, the moon, the sun, comets, meteors, stars, and galaxies. Theories on the origin of the universe and development of the field of astronomy also are examined.

And this is my Astronomy teacher

http://www.hehs.d211.org/people/lohs/

Check under his Astronomy section. Now should I take it?


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 26, 2009)

it's going to involve a fuckload of math. if you can handle it and youre interested, go ahead.


----------



## Link5084 (Dec 26, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> it's going to involve a fuckload of math. if you can handle it and youre interested, go ahead.



What kind of math? Why would Astronomy involve math?


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 26, 2009)

Astronomy is not just observing space. You also calculate the distance between stars (and maybe their partner star also). In a solar system, you would calculate each individual planet's distance from each other as well as their distance from their sun.

You calculate how long it would take for a certain white dwarf star to become a black dwarf. You would calculate the differences of white dwarfs' revolutions, and find an average. You would observe how they illuminate, and when the light is closest to earth. IIRC, white dwarfs are like light house beacons, that is only part of the actual star illuminates (very brightly).

Not to mention you would calculate the size of stars, planets, quasars, galaxies, and all that interesting stuff.

Additionally, you would learn about constellations, the black hole theory (which I believe has already been proven), and the reason why we don't have any black dwarfs yet. You would learn how old the universe is. All that interesting stuff plus more!

Of course, you would be taking a much simpler high school class. You would have a given formula of the size of Betelgeuse or something and you'd have to calculate how many earths can fit inside (one million if I can remember. I'm too lazy to Google search.).

Of course, I'm only guessing the high school part. I haven't taken that class yet.


EDIT: Spelling error.


----------



## Aeladya (Dec 26, 2009)

I took Space Science (pretty much the same thing) in high school. It may seem cool, but don't do it! It was the most boring class in the world. That and there was more math involved than I knew how to do. I barely passed with a D-. If you suck at math and can't stand watching boring movies just don't bother. It's not as fun as it seems.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 26, 2009)

Is that a class at night? If so dont lol


----------



## driverzx (Dec 26, 2009)

Come on man. Do you think you will ever use astrology in your further life?
Yes - > choose it
No - > don't choose it


----------



## Elritha (Dec 26, 2009)

driverzx said:
			
		

> Come on man. Do you think you will ever use astrology in your further life?
> Yes - > choose it
> No - > don't choose it



Astrology?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Only take it if you have an interest in the subject and don't mind math and complex formulas.


----------



## Link5084 (Dec 26, 2009)

If it helps, this is what the description of the Astronomy course is in my Curriculum Guide

_Astronomy presents a study of both the solar and stellar systems. Topics studied include examination of the properties of the planets, the moon, the sun, comets, meteors, stars, and galaxies. Theories on the origin of the universe and development of the field of astronomy also are examined._

And this is my Astronomy teacher

http://www.hehs.d211.org/people/lohs/

Check under his Astronomy section. Now should I take it?


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 26, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> If it helps, this is what the description of the Astronomy course is in my Curriculum Guide
> 
> _Astronomy presents a study of both the solar and stellar systems. Topics studied include examination of the properties of the planets, the moon, the sun, comets, meteors, stars, and galaxies. Theories on the origin of the universe and development of the field of astronomy also are examined._
> 
> ...


Dude, the text you put in italics is what I described.  I actually put more information. If you wanna take the class, just take it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 26, 2009)

driverzx said:
			
		

> Come on man. Do you think you will ever use astrology in your further life?
> Yes - > choose it
> No - > don't choose it


Lol, it's Astronomy, not Astrology 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One's a real science, the other's just...nonsense


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh man, I would've *loved* to take a class like that in school  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But it all depends what you're into, and more importantly what the alternative classes are if you don't take this one, if one of those interests you more. It's really not a decision you can just ask The Internet.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Dec 27, 2009)

Do it if you wanna do it....

or just take Philosophy instead!


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 27, 2009)

http://www.ted.com/talks/garik_israelian_w...ide_a_star.html
http://www.ted.com/talks/carolyn_porco_fli..._to_saturn.html
http://www.ted.com/talks/andrea_ghez_the_h...black_hole.html

Having now watched all three know it is going to be far less interesting/more basic (and until you get to very high/specialised levels of education it always will be) but if you are now more curious than ever) do it.
If they did not hold your attention find something else.


----------

